# Can Dart Frogs Swim



## Corwin

Hey,

i was wondering, as the topic title says, if dart frogs can swim? 

if not, what is the deepest/largest volume of water one should keep with them?

thanks


----------



## kawickstrom

As far as I know yes but not very well. I am curious as well as I built a pauldarium recently with a water section about 5 inches deep. I think as long as you have someplace for them to climb out you should be okay.


----------



## housevibe7

Yes they can swim, but get tired out quickly I think because their feet arent well equipped (i.e. non webbed). I have a water feature in my imi tank that is about 4 inches deep, there are plenty areas for them to get out. I think that as long as you have quick access to get out point (as in no steep sides to get out etc.... they should be fine. As far as big frogs go, those I don't know, my terribs don't go in the water and they are the only non thumbs I have


----------



## hexentanz

Hi,

As the person before me has said yes they can swim , but not very well. To help against drowning you should put rocks of various sizes or pieces of cork or other wood in the water area to help them easily get out if need be.


----------



## Corwin

ok keep in mind this is not even a plan yet, just an idea, heck i havent even come close to finishing my research on the Dart Frogs, so any of this may change, but here is the idea i had:


this is basically this tank layout http://brianstropicals.com/workterrarium.jpg raised up by 4 or 5 inches.









from what you guys are saying this would not be a good idea because the frogs would not be able to climb out easily if they got underneath the 'platform' right?

what i would like to do is build a paladrium where i can keep some dart frogs and a fish or two. i have been keeping fish successfully for 3 years now and have 7 tanks. but i have an empty 40 gallon and i saw the brianstropical article and fell in love with the idea of keeping dart frogs and having a terrarium. then i thought! why not merge them and make a paladrium so i can keep both in one! ive been researching the frogs for the past couple month and fnally decided i have enough info to start seriously thinking about ideas. i hope to have a full plan by summer and have something finished and ready for frogs by next year . if i can get it done sooner, sure, but id rather be careful and do things slowly!


----------



## Brock

Yeah they could get under there and drown the way it's set up, but that's easy to fix. Just put some eggcrate sloping down to the very bottom of the tank.

My experience with frogs and water is pretty limited, as I have shallow pools in all my vivs, but I have noticed that my leucomelas will go for a swim under the water and they can stay under for longer than I thought they could. This is just in 2 inches or less of water though.


----------



## AzureusRBoss

Since dart frogs are quite poor swimmers maybe you could keep something semi aquatic in that setup perhaps a few Japanese firebelly newts or a more aquatic frog species.


----------



## Dart_Man

I have Leucs in a tank with a 4 inch water section and waterfall. They do go in the water but not for much more than a few seconds, usually to check something out on the far side or nab some FF's. I made it very easy for them to get out with a gradual sloping gravel section into the water. They seem to just climb the glass when they are done tho, instead of using my easy gravel ramp to get out. Also, aquatic plants make a big difference, as I see them hanging out on them, half in the water with their face and upper body out, using the crypts etc to grasp while basking. Typically, they only sit in the water for a few seconds before using the sloping area or just climbing the glass. I wouldnt worry about the water depth really, as long as you have ample ways to get out or shallower features in the water to rest on (my water section has an area that is around 1 inch with java moss, the rest is closer to 4 inches with some rocks and plants to hang out on. 

This is only my experience, but I think they should be ok as long as they wont get stuck (again, they CAN climb glass easily). Just make sure you cover up the area where your false bottom is, as they will most likely find a way under there and may not find a way back out. This is just my experience with Leucs, and I did not bother with water features in my other vivs, as it was more of a hassle than it was worth. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## dam630

Would a large monkey pod be considered too difficult to get out of?
Assuming it was always filled close to the brim, my idea is to bury it in the substrate up to the brim directly under a Mistking nozzle. That way each time it mist the last few drops will go in the monkey pod.
Would this be a good tadpole deposition site?


----------



## mfsidore

I've had a few frogs drown even with tons of places to get out, I have seen them swim though. Just be careful. Good luck


----------



## darkspot716

I find that larger species can swim better than smaller ones ( i.e. bicolors vs el dorados). I found out the hard way due to a ....legal emergency that required me to be away from my house a week when i was much younger and dumber.
In larger tanks i have larger water sections, and my solution is to make sure that i have plants, rocks, or vines that are breaking the water surface every couple of inches.


----------



## Rain_Frog

some species like E. anthonyi will dive into the water to hide occasionally.

I think it depends on the setup itself and the species. I would not feel comfortable telling a beginner to build a mega paludarium that holds 50 gallons of water, but I have seen people keep frogs with a relatively deep pool. I would never do that. Just like frogs, humans can fall into a pool and drown too.


----------



## Itsalltender

yes they can but not well


----------

